

Alfred Knows – Vetted Email Verification Vendor Recommendations - indiescott
http://alfredknows.com/

======
DanBC
Services like this are fucking scum.

~~~
indiescott
Do you mean email verification service providers or our vendor recommendation
service?

If it's the former, there are good guys not-so-good guys in the email
verification space and that's the primary problem we're trying to solve with
Alfred Knows. We secret shop a short list of whitehat vendors we recommend
plus users provide additional feedback on their experience which validates or
contradicts our opinions.

If it's the latter, you must be under the impression that Alfred Knows is some
sort of lead generation service; it's not. The companies we recommend would
never receive the contact or project details of any user however the user may
receive a small discount, and we may receive small a referral commission, if a
user transacts with a vendor we recommend.

------
indiescott
Need to clean an email list? Alfred Knows recommends vetted email verification
companies based on the makeup and size of your list.

